# Slow downloads?



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Is it by design that a 1 hr 41 minute HD movie (Good Luck Chuck) that was purchased on the VOD as PPV would take 4 hours to complete downloading?

Just seems a bit slow. Tried rebooting my router and modem, but had no change on the next download of a 30 minute Dora the Explorer episode for my daughter. Took 1 hr 15 minutes to complete. And that one was standard def.

Just curious. My modem is pulling 5MB off of Charter (Blah). My router is wireless N, but my DTV box is directly connected to it...not wireless.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

miksmi21 said:


> Is it by design that a 1 hr 41 minute HD movie (Good Luck Chuck) that was purchased on the VOD as PPV would take 4 hours to complete downloading?
> 
> Just seems a bit slow. Tried rebooting my router and modem, but had no change on the next download of a 30 minute Dora the Explorer episode for my daughter. Took 1 hr 15 minutes to complete. And that one was standard def.
> 
> Just curious. My modem is pulling 5MB off of Charter (Blah). My router is wireless N, but my DTV box is directly connected to it...not wireless.


Sounds like Charter is doing what Suddenlink did to me. My download "times" would vary depending on the time of day and the number of other users on line at the time.
A 3Mb/s connection would download just a bit quicker than 1:1 [SD] at 2 AM, but could take 14 hours on a weekend. All of the sites to test my speed showed I had "full speed", but Suddenlink had a "choke" on VOD.
Changed over to DSL and haven't seen it since.


----------

